# Tutorial Contest Winner May 2007: ***dark Electra Tutorial***



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

okii so i swore i would never do a TUT but after the gd feedbk from my last
i decided to do anotherrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hehe

so here is what you will need...






Eyes...
MAC Eyepaint - Graphito
Nars Eyeshadow - Night Breed
MAC Eyeshadow - Electra
Lancome Artliner
Eylure Lashes
Chanel Intense Eye Pencil
Lancome Hypnose Mascara

Face...
Almay Foundation
MAC Blusher - Pink swoon
MAC Beauty Powder - Pearl Blossom

Lips..
MAC Lipstick - Real Doll
Dior addict Gloss - 257
MAC Lip Pencil - Dervish

first off i apply my foundation with the 190 brush...




then i use the 187 to get rid of any lines around the jaw line




next
brows...
i use my rimmel brow pencil to fill in my brows












then the cheeks...




make the fish face and apply the blush on the cheekbones








then i get the beauty powder to add some highlight to the cheeks...




again...do that fish face..




tadaa.




then i get my graphito eyepaint as my base and apply it on the lid..~












then i got my nars eyeshadow and applied it ontop of the base..




all over the lid and up into the eyecrease...then get the 224 brush..AND BLEND AWAY!!!








it shoould look like this..





repeat all the above process on the other eye...you will get this..




then get your eyeliner and apply along the top lashline..








then your lashes...




repeat above on other eye....u will get this..




i then got my shadestick and applied it all along the bottem lashline...




then took electra and applied this to the corners along the bottom..




then night breed..








you will have this..





get your eyeliner and apply to the water line..













next the lips
i applied Real doll first




then dervish liner over that












then my dior gloss...









BADABING BADABOOM
FINITOOO...


----------



## semtexgirl (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Wow great tut! Came out gorgeous!


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

thank yooou xxxx


----------



## mommamacgurl (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Beautiful Tutorial!


----------



## prppygrl69 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

WOW thank you for this.TUTs can be a pain,but thanks for doing it.
I can't get over how adorable you are,little doll lol.
And again the lips look so cute with this.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

You are a cute lil doll face. And your eyes are gorgeous. But I am not sure of it is the lighting or the angles of the pictures but your foundation doesn't appear to really match your neck-. But like I said it could just be the lighting. 

Oh I think I like your shirt, what does it say?
Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

* so pretty!!! love the blush...really makes your cheek bones pop! *​


----------



## Amiepots (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

beautiful makeup, but yes agrees with CaraAmericana... your foundation is WAYYYY too orangy and dark. (apologies, as it is one of my pet peeves to see girls with much darker faces than their necks!) and I offended many a time when I was younger!


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

well tooo...CaraAmericana
and
amiepots
it is actually just the light

and my top says..

FRANKIE
SAYS
RELAX
(new amplified range)


----------



## boudoir (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Sooo cute! Really pretty look and I love your hair!


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoir* 

 
_Sooo cute! Really pretty look and I love your hair!_

 
thanksss
my hair STILL isnt how i wanttttt
but its getting there
xxx


----------



## pink_candy (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

WOOOOW!!! the best tutoorial ive seen in a whiille!!!!


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

its gawjus laurz you look amazinggg <33
i'll have to try it but smokey eyes have never suited me very well





 xxxxx


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

thanks girliee xx


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted*to*MAC* 

 
_its gawjus laurz you look amazinggg <33
i'll have to try it but smokey eyes have never suited me very well





 xxxxx_

 

HAI LAAAAAAAAAAAV!!!!
thank yooooou
tut shup bet smokey eyes will look fab on uuuuu
xxx


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

really good tutorial, where did you get the dior addict gloss? im searching online but cant find it! i loveee the colour of it! x


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xvanityxwhorex* 

 
_really good tutorial, where did you get the dior addict gloss? im searching online but cant find it! i loveee the colour of it! x_

 
helloo
i got it from a dior counter at a department store
xxxx


----------



## BlueRose (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

you are a pretty girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the tut


----------



## astronaut (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

wow, that's a gorgeous look!


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

thanks girlss xxx


----------



## kendra (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Hey.. Beautifully done tutorial.
You're gorrgeous!
Whats the tattoo of on your wrist?

I have another quesstion for you.. Whats the Foundation called By Almay that you used in this tut.. Im a NW35 In Select SPF.. But its gonna be awhile before i have time to stop by a MAC counter, considering its in the next town over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..  so i was wondering what shade you used, or the name of it. It looks kind of close to the color payoff i'm using.

Also how many shades do they have by that make? How much does it cost?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## laura-doll (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kendra* 

 
_Hey.. Beautifully done tutorial.
You're gorrgeous!
Whats the tattoo of on your wrist?

I have another quesstion for you.. Whats the Foundation called By Almay that you used in this tut.. Im a NW35 In Select SPF.. But its gonna be awhile before i have time to stop by a MAC counter, considering its in the next town over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. so i was wondering what shade you used, or the name of it. It looks kind of close to the color payoff i'm using.

Also how many shades do they have by that make? How much does it cost?

Thank you in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
heyy thanks
its a bow on my wrist
getting my other wrist tattood soon aswell hehe

the shade is called "Warm"
and its called somthin like 16 hour amazing lasting
they have about...6/7 shades i think.
and its £10 in england
i wouldnt know how much if you live in america


----------



## c00ki312 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

your tuts make it look so easy lol


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

OMG!! you are GREAT at this!! PLEASE DO MORE!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

have a try im sure it will be easy for you to 
and i shall be doing moreee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Xxxx


----------



## mac-cakes (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Wow.. from girl next door to sexy vixen LUV IT


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

hehe thanks xx


----------



## applefrite (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Good job ! Thank you very much


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

np 
xxxxxxx


----------



## glam8babe (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

i love it! do more!!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Thanks for all the Tutorials you've done. I really appreciate them as I know its time/labor intensive.


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

hehe its fine
i have alot of time on my hands when im not in college




x


----------



## xSazx (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

looove it laurz, almost got the frankie says relex top the ohter day!


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 

 
_looove it laurz, almost got the frankie says relex top the ohter day!_

 
you should of!!!!!


----------



## marieeve2010 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

I love your tutorial!!!! thank you!!! you really inspire me!


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marieeve2010* 

 
_I love your tutorial!!!! thank you!!! you really inspire me!_

 

aww how sweet
thank you
x


----------



## luvme4me (May 21, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Very Good tut! It gives me some inspiration! You should do more tutorials!


----------



## laura-doll (May 22, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 

 
_Very Good tut! It gives me some inspiration! You should do more tutorials!_

 
i will beee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x


----------



## cindylicious (May 22, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

ur gold with blackstrip wristlet look similar with Nicole Richie's one...very nice


----------



## magi (May 22, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Oh, that´s very helpful. GRAPHITO looks great alone too. Didn´t know it can be blended so well :-o I like the look a lot, but I think you look much nicer without the falsies and the dramatic eye line...


----------



## laura-doll (May 22, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindylicious* 

 
_ur gold with blackstrip wristlet look similar with Nicole Richie's one...very nice_

 
lol yup
it is the same
CC Skye
x


----------



## laura-doll (May 22, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magi* 

 
_Oh, that´s very helpful. GRAPHITO looks great alone too. Didn´t know it can be blended so well :-o I like the look a lot, but I think you look much nicer without the falsies and the dramatic eye line..._

 
lol thanks
i dont always wear them
only when i wear eyeshadow.


----------



## pinkstar (May 22, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

I love your tutorials!
Do more!


----------



## laura-doll (May 22, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

hehe i will be d/w 
xx


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

I [heart] the fish face.


----------



## Kiseki (May 22, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

While this tut reminds us all of how dramatically makeup can alter the way we look, I agree with someone who posted that your foundation doesn't seem to match your skin tone, it appears to be slightly orange and one can tell the difference between the face and neck.

Otherwise, quite an interesting transformation.


----------



## ginger9 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Ya look great!!! 

Thanks for the wonderful tutorial


----------



## Jayne (May 23, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

I really love this look, I'm a big fan of smokey eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






thanks for this great tut'


----------



## laura-doll (May 23, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_While this tut reminds us all of how dramatically makeup can alter the way we look, I agree with someone who posted that your foundation doesn't seem to match your skin tone, it appears to be slightly orange and one can tell the difference between the face and neck.

Otherwise, quite an interesting transformation._

 
like i said it was the light


----------



## laura-doll (May 23, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_I really love this look, I'm a big fan of smokey eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






thanks for this great tut' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe noo thank you!
for the possitive feedback
x


----------



## Simi (May 23, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

You are very pretty and thank you for the great tutorial.......


----------



## laura-doll (May 24, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

npp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxxxx


----------



## riacarolina (May 25, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_OMG!! you are GREAT at this!! PLEASE DO MORE!!_

 

Yes!!! More please!!!


----------



## gigglesnf (May 26, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

That's a reeally good tutorial


----------



## laura-doll (May 26, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

hehe thankssss
i will be doing moreeeee


----------



## breathless (May 28, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

you do an awesome job! thanks doll!


----------



## emilyjoy (May 28, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

I drew a bow on my wrists like that at work a while back and ever since I wanted a tattoo like that.
I love this look! It's a little skanky looking and I love it. Thanks


----------



## melliquor (May 28, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

great tut.  thank you.  i love that nars e/s.


----------



## laura-doll (May 30, 2007)

*Re: ***dark Electra Tutorial****

thanksss xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura-doll (May 31, 2007)

OMGGG!!!
lol
i cant believe i won!

Thank You Evryone
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xSazx (May 31, 2007)

CONGRATS LAURZZZ!!!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 31, 2007)

thanks gurrrrrl


----------



## witchery-woo (May 31, 2007)

that was great!  you have inspired me to do some experimenting this weekend at a couple of fun events i have to go to.  also, just checking out the way you did the photos and the mix of products was really fun for me.  what is that square handled brush you put the pearl blossom on with?  i MUST have one!


----------



## laura-doll (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *witchery-woo* 

 
_that was great! you have inspired me to do some experimenting this weekend at a couple of fun events i have to go to. also, just checking out the way you did the photos and the mix of products was really fun for me. what is that square handled brush you put the pearl blossom on with? i MUST have one!_

 

its the 182 buffer brush
the reason why the handle is like that is becuase i got it from a collection a while bk 
xx


----------



## Jayne (May 31, 2007)

congrats


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (May 31, 2007)

This is fricken hotttt


----------



## laura-doll (May 31, 2007)

thank yoou girlies
xxxx


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 31, 2007)

I so love this.


----------



## Mangoblute (May 31, 2007)

Love this tut! Gorgeous!


----------



## laura-doll (May 31, 2007)

thank you xxxxxxx


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 1, 2007)

Oooh La la! Lol. I LOVE THIS!
Great tut!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 1, 2007)

great tut... congratulations on your win!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 1, 2007)

thank you girliess
xxx


----------



## bambidandi (Jun 4, 2007)

you are simply amazing! i adore youx100000000

I really like your hair colour and hair too!! I would love to try that hairstyle, but too bad most asians can't pull off the blonde look


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice and very pretty. Love those lashes!!


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Jun 7, 2007)

you're gorgeous! what is that big square brush?! im in love with the lips- love the real doll .. i need me some dior gloss! nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 8, 2007)

the brush is mac's 182 buffer brush
its amazing


----------



## viverr (Jun 10, 2007)

wow you are awesome with ur tuts! thanks for putting in the time : ) btw, i think u r so pretty naturally too!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 13, 2007)

aww ur so sweet <3
thank you


----------



## divaster (Jun 16, 2007)

Great tut! It's the first one I've actually tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you use Silverbleu shadestick?


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

Noope x


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 19, 2007)

Really pretty look and I love your hair!you have such a baby face sis!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

lol
thanks
evryone says im baby faced
guess its good in a way
look younger when im like 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




x


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 21, 2007)

bad ass makeup! that is what i am talking about great Job!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 23, 2007)

gorgeous! that lipcolor is HOT!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 25, 2007)

Love it!!!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 3, 2007)

thank yoou girlies
xxxxxxxx


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 3, 2007)

you are so beautiful, you always inspire my looks!  my fav is the clear sky blue tut and this is close second!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 18, 2007)

wooooooow fab!!


----------



## Barbara (Aug 20, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!!

great job girl!!!!!

next time i'll go out that'll be my look


kisses


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks cute


----------



## makeupxlover (Aug 21, 2007)

your so pretty without makeup!!!


----------



## Peaches (Aug 22, 2007)

Great tute! I loooove everything you do!

Where'd you get your tshirt?


----------



## ShexyKristin (Aug 23, 2007)

I love this! You are so damn pretty lol. I always love your tutorials.


----------



## bratface (Aug 28, 2007)

You look so much different!  I love the lips.


----------



## ecberger (Aug 28, 2007)

stunnning dolll.
thiis makess me want fake lashesss
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Patricia (Sep 16, 2007)

i love your tutorials and you are gorgeous
love your cute tattoo, just got mine done on the same place


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

Great tut hun, love the finished look!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 14, 2007)

you look kinda like the prettier one of the olly girls in sunset tan  http://thetanforum.com/attachment.ph...d=118095890  5


----------



## aalore (Oct 14, 2007)

you definitely look awesome


----------



## cuiran (Jun 20, 2008)

great tut


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 21, 2008)

woooow!!
luv it


----------



## Patricia (Jul 23, 2008)

i want those lashes!


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Dec 13, 2008)

Too cute and so was the tut.  I can't wait to see more from you.


----------

